# Sheffield Private School



## Bassant

*Need info about Sheffield Private School - Al qusais*

New to this forum but not new to Dubai !

I have an 8 yr old in Choeuifat dubai and both of us are not impressed. The school is rigorous academically but does not extend its focus on anything else beyond English, Maths and Science ! I am very keen on exploring other options that are 1) close to Mirdiff, 2) affordable ( less than 30K per annum) 3) Cater to a balanced curriculum ( academic , creativity and liberal arts) 4) Offers Arabic for Arabs !

Sounds like a mission impossible but I ran into a Sheffield private school that does not look too far off. Was not able to speak to the teachers but kids looked happy. Facilities seemed under invested in but one can't have it all I guess. DESPERATE for feedback from teachers, students or parents who've actually been involved with the school !

Thanks


----------



## Dannysigma

Hi
I've been teaching at TSPS since September and I would say it is a very good school. Possibly occasionally lacking in resources, but the staff are dedicated and well trained (new staff are recruited mostly from the UK), the curriculum follows the UK national curriculum, results are good and getting better. The focus is definately not just English Maths and Science - the other departments are all strong and there are a lot of extra curricular activities running after school. There is a large Arabic department which offers Arabic for Arabic speakers and Islamic studies for non-Arabic speakers (both of which are compulsory). I am a secondary teacher so I can't speak for primary, but the children generally seem happy and are achieving highly. The school was a GEMS school up until this year when it was decided that GEMS gave very little for the large amount of money the school paid so it became independent. Overall, you could do a very gfreat deal worse than send your child there!


----------



## Dannysigma

Sorry - to clarify TSPS = The Sheffield Private School


----------



## Bassant

Dannysigma said:


> Sorry - to clarify TSPS = The Sheffield Private School


Thanks Danny, this has been most helpful

We'll be going for an assessment next week. Hope all turns out for the best


----------



## etait81

I have had a verbal offer made from the Sheffield school to start in Sept. I was wondering if there were any other teachers who are there already willing to share their experiences.

Thanks in advance
Emma


----------



## mr jolly

DONT DO IT! find somewhere else, loads of people leaving. Those who are left very unhappy. Not the best place to work......


----------



## mr jolly

shop around


----------



## mgr1966

Hi

would you mind on expanding on your comments??

cheers
mgr1966


----------



## prathy

etait81 said:


> I have had a verbal offer made from the Sheffield school to start in Sept. I was wondering if there were any other teachers who are there already willing to share their experiences.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Emma


My son studies there (Kindergarten) and he loves his school & teachers. I feel the management & staff are excellent.


----------



## rsinner

@mgr 1966 - why would you want to listen to someone who registered on the forum just to bad mouth ? Could be a disgruntled former employee or a student doing it just for laughs. Otherwise, just speak to teachers (as you have already thought about) - maybe call up the school and ask them to put you in touch with some teachers for informal chats ?


----------



## mr jolly

mr jolly said:


> shop around[/QUOT
> 
> 
> the point of a forum it to leave info, she asked for info and got it, the school is great and teachers are to. the question was whats it like to work there and she got the answer, take it or leave it, up to you.


----------



## beaniebops

Hi etait81,

I have an interview tomorrow for Sheffield Private School. I am just wondering what they asked you in the interview? Any tips would be great thanks.


----------



## etait81

beaniebops said:


> Hi etait81,
> 
> I have an interview tomorrow for Sheffield Private School. I am just wondering what they asked you in the interview? Any tips would be great thanks.


It was very informal and more of a chat over the phone. I was asked abot classroom management, homework, AfL and my experience. Felt very comfortable. It resulted in an offer being made.

Are you interviewing for Primary or secondary?


----------



## beaniebops

etait81 said:


> It was very informal and more of a chat over the phone. I was asked abot classroom management, homework, AfL and my experience. Felt very comfortable. It resulted in an offer being made.
> 
> Are you interviewing for Primary or secondary?


Thanks for the quick reply, I'm interviewing for primary. Have you decided if you will accept the offer yet? Did they discuss salary, accom, flights with you etc?


----------



## etait81

beaniebops said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, I'm interviewing for primary. Have you decided if you will accept the offer yet? Did they discuss salary, accom, flights with you etc?


Yeah, I've accepted offer for primary. Salary 9500 pm, accom 30000pa, flights inc, med inc.

I was very blunt and asked what the package would include.

Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## beaniebops

etait81 said:


> Yeah, I've accepted offer for primary. Salary 9500 pm, accom 30000pa, flights inc, med inc.
> 
> I was very blunt and asked what the package would include.
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow.



Do you have to get your own accom with the 30,000 or is that the cost of accom they provide? Just wondering because 30,000 for accom is quiet low in dubai. A studio or one bed would be approx 45,000.


----------



## etait81

beaniebops said:


> Do you have to get your own accom with the 30,000 or is that the cost of accom they provide? Just wondering because 30,000 for accom is quiet low in dubai. A studio or one bed would be approx 45,000.


I'm taking the allowance as moving with Husband - his company are providing accommodation. The school has it's own accommodation nearby. Not sure if it's in Dubai or Sharjah as it's close to the border.


----------



## beaniebops

etait81 said:


> I'm taking the allowance as moving with Husband - his company are providing accommodation. The school has it's own accommodation nearby. Not sure if it's in Dubai or Sharjah as it's close to the border.


Cool, I actually know the location of the school, I lived in Dubai before but on the other side of the city. Sheffield school is in Dubai but its very near the sharjah boarder. Fingers crossed for tomorrow. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## etait81

beaniebops said:


> Cool, I actually know the location of the school, I lived in Dubai before but on the other side of the city. Sheffield school is in Dubai but its very near the sharjah boarder. Fingers crossed for tomorrow. Will let you know how it goes.


How was your interview?


----------



## beaniebops

etait81 said:


> How was your interview?


Interview went very well, nice lady to speak too. She told me she would get back to me today but I haven't heard anything yet. I was told about the package they are offering etc. and I am happy with it, so just waiting for an offer or rejection email now


----------



## prathy

All the best.


----------



## etait81

Good luck and hope to meet you in September.


----------



## beaniebops

I shall be joining you in September, got the offer this morning.


----------



## etait81

beaniebops said:


> I shall be joining you in September, got the offer this morning.


That's Fab. I'm away to get documents attested this afternoon. Do you know what stage you'll be teaching. I'm getting KS2. Emma


----------



## beaniebops

hey Im not sure yet i was told primary class teacher, taking the one bed apt too. I will get final confirmation before the end of the week they are checking my references.


----------



## dubaiuae

Hi, 
I have a telephone interview this week. Not sure what to expect so I would be grateful for any help! Also could you tell me what package you have been offered? How many years experience do you have? Does that effect the pay? Sorry loads of questions. 

My partner is also applying for jobs.....were not married so I'm wondering if they will account for him in the package!!!

Thanks


----------



## beaniebops

Hi dubaiuae,

The interview is very informal, just general teaching questions....class management styles, planning and knowledge of british curriculum. I have 5 years experience and was offered a good salary, one bedroom apartment, annual return flights, medical etc. 
Regarding your partner, they will prob not account for him, you can take the accommodation or take the allowance they give approx 35,000 aed.


----------



## dubaiuae

Thanks for you help.


----------



## dubaiuae

dubaiuae said:


> Thanks for you help.


#your


----------



## Teach1234

*Hi, I have also had an offer.*

Just a bit nervous about moving to a new place without knowing much about colleagues and school. 

When are you moving to Dubai?


----------



## Teach1234

How much money can be saved per month having a reasonable social life?

(question for anyone in Dubai)


----------



## beaniebops

Teach1234 said:


> Just a bit nervous about moving to a new place without knowing much about colleagues and school.
> 
> When are you moving to Dubai?


Hi Teach1234,

They said they want the new staff in Dubai around August 21st, accommodation is included in the package so I would say that if you are planning on having a car approx 2000 aed a month rental. You can save mayeb 3000-4000aed a month, depending on how much you go out etc. 

I wouldnt be nervous about it, Dubai is a great place to live that is why I am returning.


----------



## Teach1234

*Thanks beaniebops*

so how long have you been at the school? (you are returning).

Whats the accomadation like?

How strict is Dubai on dress, alcohol & unmarried couples? Ive heard conflicting stories

Ive also gathered from other forums that the salary offered is not as much as what other schools offer in Dubai.

I want to say yes but, would be good to speak to a couple of teachers before i commit. 

i really appreciate all your help.


----------



## beaniebops

Teach1234 said:


> so how long have you been at the school? (you are returning).
> 
> Whats the accomadation like?
> 
> How strict is Dubai on dress, alcohol & unmarried couples? Ive heard conflicting stories
> 
> Ive also gathered from other forums that the salary offered is not as much as what other schools offer in Dubai.
> 
> I want to say yes but, would be good to speak to a couple of teachers before i commit.
> 
> i really appreciate all your help.


 I taught at a different school in Dubai but I left last year. I am not sure what the accom is like but the lady said it is a new building, im sure it will be ok. The salary is not as high as other schools but that doesnt bother me. Dubai is not as strict as other middle eastern countries but you still have to follow the laws. You can get yourself an alcohol licence. Is your partner planning on coming with you?


----------



## Teach1234

*Thanks again Beanie*

You've been a great help. 

Ive received another offer today so just deciding whats best for me. Its a GEMS school thats opening in september. Sounds very exciting with the huge allowance for accom. 

Also they said they have managed the Sheffield school in the past. 

Thanks again.


----------



## dubaiuae

Teach1234 said:


> You've been a great help.
> 
> Ive received another offer today so just deciding whats best for me. Its a GEMS school thats opening in september. Sounds very exciting with the huge allowance for accom.
> 
> Also they said they have managed the Sheffield school in the past.
> 
> Thanks again.


Hi,
I'm applying for jobs at the moment. I've got an interview with Sheffield. Is the new gems school you mentioned still recruiting? 
Thanks


----------



## etait81

Looks as though there are a few of us starting at Sheffield in September. I'm 29, moving over with husband, love food and a few drinks. Need to make the most of the lovely weather and get active. 

What about everyone else?


----------



## Teach1234

*Gems*

Im not sure if they are still recruiting. They offer a better salary and nearly double the housing allowance. Get in contact with them Im sure they will let you know if and where they have vacancies.

Also what sort of offer did you get at Sheffield?

Im waiting to see if they will offer the same as GEMS.


----------



## Teach1234

Hi Etait,

What do you teach? if you dont mind me asking. Ive been on holiday to Dubai a couple of times. Its an exciting place for holidays. Hope the same to live. 

Also have you taken the job at Sheffield?


----------



## etait81

Teach1234 said:


> Hi Etait,
> 
> What do you teach? if you dont mind me asking. Ive been on holiday to Dubai a couple of times. Its an exciting place for holidays. Hope the same to live.
> 
> Also have you taken the job at Sheffield?


I'm primary. Yes I've accepted the job offer. This will be our first time in Dubai and very excited.


----------



## sheffield1

*Information about Sheffield*

Hi,
We currently teach at Sheffield and just wanted you to know that its not all bad here. Yes there are lots of teachers leaving but there are still a lot of teachers staying. The money is not as great as some schools but our school day and what is expected of us is a lot less than other schools so you have less stress and get a good work life balance. Accommodation is at the most 5 minutes walk away and is only 15 mins away from a good shopping centre by taxi. ALso the metro is opening nearby this year which will take you to the marina for about 10 dirhams (2 pound roughly). All accommodation has a pool on the roof and a gym. There are shops and a supermarket really close too. It is not the glitz and glam that you expect of dubai but it is fine.
We have a really good social life and there is tons of stuff to do. When school starts up, we will organise a night out for everyone to get to know each other straightaway. ANy questions, just ask away and we will be as honest as we can. Looking forward to meeting you all in september.


----------



## beaniebops

sheffield1 said:


> Hi,
> We currently teach at Sheffield and just wanted you to know that its not all bad here. Yes there are lots of teachers leaving but there are still a lot of teachers staying. The money is not as great as some schools but our school day and what is expected of us is a lot less than other schools so you have less stress and get a good work life balance. Accommodation is at the most 5 minutes walk away and is only 15 mins away from a good shopping centre by taxi. ALso the metro is opening nearby this year which will take you to the marina for about 10 dirhams (2 pound roughly). All accommodation has a pool on the roof and a gym. There are shops and a supermarket really close too. It is not the glitz and glam that you expect of dubai but it is fine.
> We have a really good social life and there is tons of stuff to do. When school starts up, we will organise a night out for everyone to get to know each other straightaway. ANy questions, just ask away and we will be as honest as we can. Looking forward to meeting you all in september.


Hi Sheffield1, 

Thanks for the post, can you tell me which building the accommodation is in al qusais, i have a friend that works at another school and lives in the area beside NMC hospital. Is the accommodation nice? I am looking forward to the social life too. :clap2:


----------



## etait81

sheffield1 said:


> Hi,
> We currently teach at Sheffield and just wanted you to know that its not all bad here. Yes there are lots of teachers leaving but there are still a lot of teachers staying. The money is not as great as some schools but our school day and what is expected of us is a lot less than other schools so you have less stress and get a good work life balance. Accommodation is at the most 5 minutes walk away and is only 15 mins away from a good shopping centre by taxi. ALso the metro is opening nearby this year which will take you to the marina for about 10 dirhams (2 pound roughly). All accommodation has a pool on the roof and a gym. There are shops and a supermarket really close too. It is not the glitz and glam that you expect of dubai but it is fine.
> We have a really good social life and there is tons of stuff to do. When school starts up, we will organise a night out for everyone to get to know each other straightaway. ANy questions, just ask away and we will be as honest as we can. Looking forward to meeting you all in september.




Thanks for the info Sheffield1. I am going to be teaching in primary and have started putting together some things to take over. What do you reccommend that I bring with me? Other than high factor suncream for my pasty Scottish skin. I'll be teaching KS2 hopefully.

Thanks
Emma


----------



## Teach1234

Hi Sheffield 1. What do you mean less expectation and less stress? Does that mean the school is not as good as other schools? Or that the school is not as professional as other schools?


----------



## sheffield1

beaniebops said:


> Hi Sheffield1,
> 
> Thanks for the post, can you tell me which building the accommodation is in al qusais, i have a friend that works at another school and lives in the area beside NMC hospital. Is the accommodation nice? I am looking forward to the social life too. :clap2:


To be honest, there are a few different buildings but they are all nice enough and like I said, they all have a gym and a pool. Social life is great!!! When are you coming out?


----------



## sheffield1

etait81 said:


> Thanks for the info Sheffield1. I am going to be teaching in primary and have started putting together some things to take over. What do you reccommend that I bring with me? Other than high factor suncream for my pasty Scottish skin. I'll be teaching KS2 hopefully.
> 
> Thanks
> Emma


Hi,

Well I would say bring as much money as you can because you will no doubt want to go to Ikea to make your flat nice and homely and it will be a few weeks before you get paid. Also, bring lots of DVDs - we are running short ;-) If you have lots of resources, then bring them on a memory stick. Lots and lots of lightweight clothes - make sure your work clothes cover your shoulders and knees. Apart from that, just general stuff that you would take anyway.


----------



## sheffield1

Teach1234 said:


> Hi Sheffield 1. What do you mean less expectation and less stress? Does that mean the school is not as good as other schools? Or that the school is not as professional as other schools?


Teach 1234, 
You have twisted the words that we have written. We were merely stating that we are able to leave work and have a good work-life balance as our school is not driven by statistics as some other schools are. We are a very child-centred school and therefore when the children leave the premises, and providing we have done the work necessary, so can we. We are extremely professional in what we do as we are sure all the other teachers who join in September will be too.


----------



## beaniebops

sheffield1 said:


> To be honest, there are a few different buildings but they are all nice enough and like I said, they all have a gym and a pool. Social life is great!!! When are you coming out?


I reckon it will be around August 21st, only received confirmation this morning from the school, still waiting for contract. Need to start getting my docs attested now etc. Do you know if there will be lots of new teachers starting this year?


----------



## sheffield1

Hey,

yeah there are quite a lot of new teachers starting. Don't worry - everyone is really friendly and you will make friends in no time. We all come out on our own and felt instantly at ease. On the first day or so you will prb be taken round the sights of Dubai with all the other new starts and its a great time to get to know one another. Like I said,we will organise a night out as well and show you the nightlife


----------



## Teach1234

LOL. I did not twist any words just asked a question about your post. This is the reason I did not accept the offer as I thought the interview was too relaxed and basically the post offered without even a single question related to teaching. 
I wish you all the best for the future.


----------



## Sheppy

I have been offered a job in Sheffield School but the only thing putting me off is the lack of info regarding the apartments.
Can anyone help?
Are they in a compound? How big are they? Is it worth renting yourself instead of taking the apartments?

I will hopefully be starting in September!
Thanks for the help!


----------



## sheffield1

Sheppy said:


> I have been offered a job in Sheffield School but the only thing putting me off is the lack of info regarding the apartments.
> Can anyone help?
> Are they in a compound? How big are they? Is it worth renting yourself instead of taking the apartments?
> 
> I will hopefully be starting in September!
> Thanks for the help!


Hi,

The apartments are fine. They are not massive as they are one bedroom apartments but they are a good size for one person. They are furnished with a bed, couches, table etc and their is a balcony and every building has a gym in it and a pool on the roof. They are vey close to the school so you can walk to work. It is not in a compound but none of the buildings are. The only downside is that the area we live isnt the glitz and glam you think of when you think of dubai. However, it is easy to get the metro or a taxi into the centre but if you want to be closer to the centre then renting down that end is expensive and you would need to drive to work (traffic can be a nightmare here). Hope this helps


----------



## dubious

sheffield1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The apartments are fine. They are not massive as they are one bedroom apartments but they are a good size for one person. They are furnished with a bed, couches, table etc and their is a balcony and every building has a gym in it and a pool on the roof. They are vey close to the school so you can walk to work. It is not in a compound but none of the buildings are. The only downside is that the area we live isnt the glitz and glam you think of when you think of dubai. However, it is easy to get the metro or a taxi into the centre but if you want to be closer to the centre then renting down that end is expensive and you would need to drive to work (traffic can be a nightmare here). Hope this helps


I have been offered a job at this school too . Does the school offer salary increments ? 

any info would be great !


----------



## saima1215

I'm also looking into applying. Any suggestions on who to contact? I went on the website and emailed my CV to the given email addresses. I also need to know whether they are hiring teachers who teach according to the American curriculum (although there isn't much of a difference for students in Kindergarten. Any advice would be appreciated. I hope I can get the opportunity to join you all.


----------



## sheffield1

dubious said:


> I have been offered a job at this school too . Does the school offer salary increments ?
> 
> any info would be great !


To be honest Im not really sure. They didnt this year but they are trying to sort out a structure for next year so that one is in place


----------



## sheffield1

saima1215 said:


> I'm also looking into applying. Any suggestions on who to contact? I went on the website and emailed my CV to the given email addresses. I also need to know whether they are hiring teachers who teach according to the American curriculum (although there isn't much of a difference for students in Kindergarten. Any advice would be appreciated. I hope I can get the opportunity to join you all.


Email [email protected] Im sure that will be fine if you are from an american curriculum school as we have teachers from Canada, Australia, Scotland, Ireland and SOuth Africa as well as British curriculum trained teachers.


----------



## Renewest

I have been here for about 4 months and can't find a school for my kids. Most of the schools are full or they are completely out of our budget. What I have seen on the website I realy like it. 
Can someone or if there is any teachers on that can tell me what they think of the school. I spoke to them this morning and know there is limited space for next year, so I know we need to make this choice now.
If anyone can help with this.
Thanks


----------



## dubailiving

*Sheffield*

Hi 

I was also offered a job in the school. I was wondering if I could send you a private message as I have some questions if you dont mind


----------



## beaniebops

dubailiving said:


> Hi
> 
> I was also offered a job in the school. I was wondering if I could send you a private message as I have some questions if you dont mind


You need to have more than 5 posts for you to receive private messages


----------



## dubailiving

beaniebops said:


> You need to have more than 5 posts for you to receive private messages


ok thanks 

when are you heading over


----------



## beaniebops

dubailiving said:


> ok thanks
> 
> when are you heading over


I'm not sure yet, they said around august 21st, haven't got my contract yet. Are you primary or secondary?


----------



## dubailiving

beaniebops said:


> I'm not sure yet, they said around august 21st, haven't got my contract yet. Are you primary or secondary?


Primary


----------



## rachel1987

beaniebops said:


> I reckon it will be around August 21st, only received confirmation this morning from the school, still waiting for contract. Need to start getting my docs attested now etc. Do you know if there will be lots of new teachers starting this year?


hey I'm from Dublin, I am thinking of taking a job as a math teacher there. what's your email address? would be good to know someone going over!
Rachel


----------



## beaniebops

rachel1987 said:


> hey I'm from Dublin, I am thinking of taking a job as a math teacher there. what's your email address? would be good to know someone going over!
> Rachel


I believe there are a lot of new teachers starting in August. I cannot send you my email privately as you need to have 5 or more posts. Have you received any info about the exact date? Have you been to Dubai before?


----------



## rachel1987

beaniebops said:


> I believe there are a lot of new teachers starting in August. I cannot send you my email privately as you need to have 5 or more posts. Have you received any info about the exact date? Have you been to Dubai before?


Have never been to Dubai before and don't have any info on dates yet, I'll let you know on here if I get any details. Are you defo taking the job then?


----------



## beaniebops

rachel1987 said:


> Have never been to Dubai before and don't have any info on dates yet, I'll let you know on here if I get any details. Are you defo taking the job then?



Yes, I accepted the offer. Just waiting for them to send the contract through now. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## etait81

*Sheffield1*

I think we'll be accepting school accommodation now as Husbands company aren't offering suitable accommodation and he will be working in Sharjah rather than the Jebel Ali FZ.

Is the one bed apartment comfortable enough for 2 people? Are all kitchen appliances provided? What about water coolers, TV etc? Should I pack basic bed linen etc to get us started when we arrive?

Sorry to ask so many questions.
Emma


----------



## dubailiving

*Contracts*

I was wondering has anyone starting in August got a contract yet?


----------



## beaniebops

dubailiving said:


> I was wondering has anyone starting in August got a contract yet?


No, I have not yet got my contract. I was told it would be sent shortly. I reckon the school admin are pretty busy at the moment with the end of year exams/reports etc. Have you been given a date to travel yet?


----------



## dubailiving

beaniebops said:


> No, I have not yet got my contract. I was told it would be sent shortly. I reckon the school admin are pretty busy at the moment with the end of year exams/reports etc. Have you been given a date to travel yet?


No i I have not heard anything . Was just wondering if other teachers had.Please let me know when you receive your contract and I will do likewise


----------



## etait81

dubailiving said:


> No i I have not heard anything . Was just wondering if other teachers had.Please let me know when you receive your contract and I will do likewise


No contract yet either. Will wait till Thursday then get in contact again. There's only 2.5 weeks left till the school finishes for Summer.


----------



## dubailiving

etait81 said:


> No contract yet either. Will wait till Thursday then get in contact again. There's only 2.5 weeks left till the school finishes for Summer.


Ya I am getting a little worried now. I had a phone interview . How will you be contacting the school


----------



## etait81

dubailiving said:


> Ya I am getting a little worried now. I had a phone interview . How will you be contacting the school


I'll email. The head has been great at replying to my questions so far. I understand there are a lot of new teachers and organising for next term. They're probably really busy just now.


----------



## beaniebops

I got the contract this morning by email. It mentions that the start date is 1st september but we need to be in dubai 8 days before to settle in.


----------



## etait81

beaniebops said:


> I got the contract this morning by email. It mentions that the start date is 1st september but we need to be in dubai 8 days before to settle in.


Got mine too. I suppose since they are organising flights we'll be forwarded information seperately once they have received signed contracts.


----------



## rachel1987

everyone here set up an account with boards.ie and we can use the private messaging service!
or is anyone on TES??


----------



## etait81

rachel1987 said:


> everyone here set up an account with boards.ie and we can use the private messaging service!
> or is anyone on TES??


I'm on TES, eross1981.


----------



## rachel1987

etait81 said:


> I'm on TES, eross1981.


ok just added you


----------



## beaniebops

rachel1987 said:


> everyone here set up an account with boards.ie and we can use the private messaging service!
> or is anyone on TES??


I'm on tes also, same username beaniebops


----------



## LockStockBarrel

I have just left Sheffield after a few years. Heres my take:

The poster who said a lot of staff are staying was being a bit misleading - the staff who are staying are staying because they have not finished there contracts. I think only 3 staff who finished there contracts chose to sign another one while 25 did not. This should tell you a lot.

Having said that, it could be a worse school. It depends what you expect. If you arrive from the UK or Ireland with a dedication to education you might be disapointed. The school is very badly funded. All schools in Dubai are run as businesses - this is to be expected. The problem with tsps is that there is a feeling that not only is the school being run to make a profit but it is also propping up the owners failing property business too. You might be promised increments and payrises, but trust me it won't happen. A lot of the poeple who had been promised TLRs didn't get there moeney either though they were still expected to take the responsibility. You will also be amongst the worst paid western teachers in Dubai (which is the reason most people don't renew there contracts - we can all get much more money elsewhere)

Other negative points: the principle is a bit odd. Like he's bipolar or something. He's ok if you dont get on the wrong side of him. If you complain and make waves though be careful.

Every easter, the school sacks several teachers to save money after the year 11s leave, and the rest of the staff have to make up the shortfall by doing extra cover. If you have complained a lot you might find yourself without a job at this point! This year we lost 4 staff and all had to do much more cover as a result.

The owner is completly inconsistent. He seems to keep changimg his mind if he wants to keep the school or not and when he is trying to sell the school the funding seems to get less and less as he wants it to seem attractive as a business proposition

The interview process is a joke. The school will take on anyone who applies. You will be shocked at how bad some of the teachers are. Most are very good, but some are very bad indeed. The senior leadership team are not that good ewither. I will leave it to you to find out which ones are rubbish and which are good but there are more of the former. One in particualr is very lazy and will tell teachers off (in front of kids!) about not meeting classes while they line up outside there classroom and then be 10 minutes late for his own lessons. He will also go on and on about being professional when he doesnt know the meaning of the word!

Make sure your payments going out of your UK bank account don't go out until the second week of the month at least. There have been some months when we have been paid late, and it takes a good few days for money to transfer.

The office staff are not helpful. They happily lie to get rid of you and they admit that they dont like teachers. One said she was sick of the school being run because of what teachers want! Get EVERYTHING they say to you signed and in writing.

The school treats its employees disgracefully. The teachers are badly treated (the real reason most of us left) but the support staff are even worse. They sacked all the conductors at the end of the school year this year and told the learning assisstants that they had to do the conductors jobs as well for no extra money or they would be sacked too. The schools favourite ploy (and they use it A LOT) is to leave anyhting controvertial till the last minute and then give you no choice - sign this new contract today or your sacked. They do it with accommodation too - a lot of teachers were told three days before they went home for xmas that they had to sign their apartment into their own names before htey left or they would have nowhere to live when they got back. Be very carefull. Have the ministry of labour's number on your speed dial!

Good points:
The area is not as bad as some people say. When you think of a bad area in the UK you thing of crime and stabbings and stuff. In Dubai it just means that there are lots of warehouses and tyre shops instead of glitzy highrises. You will still be a long way from the posh bits of dubai and the metro is too far to walk to, but cabs are easy to come by and not too expensive. As well, there are branches of Ravi's and Paratha King within delivery distance, and they are the best food in Dubai!

There are a few school buildings but most people are in the Marriam building which is OK. It is walking distance to school and has a pool and a gym. The apartments aren't massive but there OK and there will be lots of other tachers int the same building (be careful when you go up to the pool in your skimpies though - there are lots of kids from school who live in the building too!) If you are in the Hajipour building (right next to school - also known as cockroach towers) then I pity you. Its horrible!

The kids are great. There are hardly any difficult kids and the ones that are difficult arent too bad. The school is completely hopeless at intervention though and even worse at special needs. If you have a kid with special needs (and there are a few) you wont get any extra help. In primary, whatever you have been promised, you wont get your own learning assisstant either. Special needs at tsps is all about having the right paperwork in case the ministry want to have a look. There are ISPs for all the kids but very little actually gets done.

The work/life balance at tsps is pretty good. You will be fininshed by 2.45 most days and you will get plenty of time to yourself. You don't have to work nearly as hard as you hear teachers in some other schools say they have to.

Overall, it isnt such a bad school if you have fairly low expectations. Treat it as a job instead of a career (one of the teachers said he just thought of it as like a bar job in Greece or something - a way to earn cash for living in a holiday spot) and you can always do what everyone else does which is to keep your head down and use it as a stepping stone to a better paid job in a better school once your two years is up.


----------



## Flafla11

Hi there everybody. I have just been offered a job to start in The sheffield Primary School in September. I''m wondering what happens if I don;t like it and want to leave. What happens if I only complete one year of my contract? Also, is it in a safe area and far from the actual city of Dubai. I'm worried about having things to do in the evenings and at weekends, e.g malls, cinemas?? 

If anyone could help, I would be extremely grateful.


----------



## Flafla11

Dannysigma said:


> Hi
> I've been teaching at TSPS since September and I would say it is a very good school. Possibly occasionally lacking in resources, but the staff are dedicated and well trained (new staff are recruited mostly from the UK), the curriculum follows the UK national curriculum, results are good and getting better. The focus is definately not just English Maths and Science - the other departments are all strong and there are a lot of extra curricular activities running after school. There is a large Arabic department which offers Arabic for Arabic speakers and Islamic studies for non-Arabic speakers (both of which are compulsory). I am a secondary teacher so I can't speak for primary, but the children generally seem happy and are achieving highly. The school was a GEMS school up until this year when it was decided that GEMS gave very little for the large amount of money the school paid so it became independent. Overall, you could do a very gfreat deal worse than send your child there!


Hi there, I got offered a job in TSPS in september and don't know what to do. I'm getting conflicting information about the management of the school and it's location. Is there anything to do in the area?? Are you still teaching there?


----------



## Dannysigma

Flafla11 said:


> Hi there, I got offered a job in TSPS in september and don't know what to do. I'm getting conflicting information about the management of the school and it's location. Is there anything to do in the area?? Are you still teaching there?


Have a look at the other thread about Sheffield Private School. I don't work there any more. The poster lockstockbarrel sums up a lot about the place, though is a bit more negative than I would be. It really is not a bad school at all, just make sure you read the posts and go in with your eyes open! And get any verbal promises in writing.


----------



## Dannysigma

The area is absolutely fine - completely safe and there is stuff to do there (though not much) - but cabs are easy to come by and its only a few quid to get to malls with cinemas galore (and about a five pounds GBP ride to Sheikh Zayed Road and all its bars and excitements. £10 if you want to go to the marina). If you want to leave before your contract is up though, you are very much in the hands of the principal, director of education and/or owner, and whilst they are generally reasonable people, don't take it for granted that you would be able to leave at will.


----------



## Flafla11

Dannysigma said:


> The area is absolutely fine - completely safe and there is stuff to do there (though not much) - but cabs are easy to come by and its only a few quid to get to malls with cinemas galore (and about a five pounds GBP ride to Sheikh Zayed Road and all its bars and excitements. £10 if you want to go to the marina). If you want to leave before your contract is up though, you are very much in the hands of the principal, director of education and/or owner, and whilst they are generally reasonable people, don't take it for granted that you would be able to leave at will.



Thank you. Is the school really as bad as the LOCKSTOCKand Barrel quote? Issues with getting paid etc? I would be travelling with 2 friends who have also been offered jobs at the school. Sorry about all the questions but it's a very big decision. Have you decided to stay in dubai?


----------



## rachel1987

Flafla11 said:


> Thank you. Is the school really as bad as the LOCKSTOCKand Barrel quote? Issues with getting paid etc? I would be travelling with 2 friends who have also been offered jobs at the school. Sorry about all the questions but it's a very big decision. Have you decided to stay in dubai?



hey,
am heading out there too! u on boards.ie?? Can't send private messages on this thing!!
R


----------



## Flafla11

heya! Nope, amn't on boards.ie!


----------



## etait81

Flafla11 said:


> heya! Nope, amn't on boards.ie!


Are you on TES or facebook? Beaniepops and I have been in contact on both.


----------



## dubious

This is all true ... Be careful taking advice from Sheffield1 as it is probably a member of the slt .Be prepared to have your self confidence and ability as a teacher torn to shreds by these people , especially by the "lazy teacher " as mentioned in the previous post . Keep the chin up ... 

You will not get an increment or pay rise ...




LockStockBarrel said:


> I have just left Sheffield after a few years. Heres my take:
> 
> The poster who said a lot of staff are staying was being a bit misleading - the staff who are staying are staying because they have not finished there contracts. I think only 3 staff who finished there contracts chose to sign another one while 25 did not. This should tell you a lot.
> 
> Having said that, it could be a worse school. It depends what you expect. If you arrive from the UK or Ireland with a dedication to education you might be disapointed. The school is very badly funded. All schools in Dubai are run as businesses - this is to be expected. The problem with tsps is that there is a feeling that not only is the school being run to make a profit but it is also propping up the owners failing property business too. You might be promised increments and payrises, but trust me it won't happen. A lot of the poeple who had been promised TLRs didn't get there moeney either though they were still expected to take the responsibility. You will also be amongst the worst paid western teachers in Dubai (which is the reason most people don't renew there contracts - we can all get much more money elsewhere)
> 
> Other negative points: the principle is a bit odd. Like he's bipolar or something. He's ok if you dont get on the wrong side of him. If you complain and make waves though be careful.
> 
> Every easter, the school sacks several teachers to save money after the year 11s leave, and the rest of the staff have to make up the shortfall by doing extra cover. If you have complained a lot you might find yourself without a job at this point! This year we lost 4 staff and all had to do much more cover as a result.
> 
> The owner is completly inconsistent. He seems to keep changimg his mind if he wants to keep the school or not and when he is trying to sell the school the funding seems to get less and less as he wants it to seem attractive as a business proposition
> 
> The interview process is a joke. The school will take on anyone who applies. You will be shocked at how bad some of the teachers are. Most are very good, but some are very bad indeed. The senior leadership team are not that good ewither. I will leave it to you to find out which ones are rubbish and which are good but there are more of the former. One in particualr is very lazy and will tell teachers off (in front of kids!) about not meeting classes while they line up outside there classroom and then be 10 minutes late for his own lessons. He will also go on and on about being professional when he doesnt know the meaning of the word!
> 
> Make sure your payments going out of your UK bank account don't go out until the second week of the month at least. There have been some months when we have been paid late, and it takes a good few days for money to transfer.
> 
> The office staff are not helpful. They happily lie to get rid of you and they admit that they dont like teachers. One said she was sick of the school being run because of what teachers want! Get EVERYTHING they say to you signed and in writing.
> 
> The school treats its employees disgracefully. The teachers are badly treated (the real reason most of us left) but the support staff are even worse. They sacked all the conductors at the end of the school year this year and told the learning assisstants that they had to do the conductors jobs as well for no extra money or they would be sacked too. The schools favourite ploy (and they use it A LOT) is to leave anyhting controvertial till the last minute and then give you no choice - sign this new contract today or your sacked. They do it with accommodation too - a lot of teachers were told three days before they went home for xmas that they had to sign their apartment into their own names before htey left or they would have nowhere to live when they got back. Be very carefull. Have the ministry of labour's number on your speed dial!
> 
> Good points:
> The area is not as bad as some people say. When you think of a bad area in the UK you thing of crime and stabbings and stuff. In Dubai it just means that there are lots of warehouses and tyre shops instead of glitzy highrises. You will still be a long way from the posh bits of dubai and the metro is too far to walk to, but cabs are easy to come by and not too expensive. As well, there are branches of Ravi's and Paratha King within delivery distance, and they are the best food in Dubai!
> 
> There are a few school buildings but most people are in the Marriam building which is OK. It is walking distance to school and has a pool and a gym. The apartments aren't massive but there OK and there will be lots of other tachers int the same building (be careful when you go up to the pool in your skimpies though - there are lots of kids from school who live in the building too!) If you are in the Hajipour building (right next to school - also known as cockroach towers) then I pity you. Its horrible!
> 
> The kids are great. There are hardly any difficult kids and the ones that are difficult arent too bad. The school is completely hopeless at intervention though and even worse at special needs. If you have a kid with special needs (and there are a few) you wont get any extra help. In primary, whatever you have been promised, you wont get your own learning assisstant either. Special needs at tsps is all about having the right paperwork in case the ministry want to have a look. There are ISPs for all the kids but very little actually gets done.
> 
> The work/life balance at tsps is pretty good. You will be fininshed by 2.45 most days and you will get plenty of time to yourself. You don't have to work nearly as hard as you hear teachers in some other schools say they have to.
> 
> Overall, it isnt such a bad school if you have fairly low expectations. Treat it as a job instead of a career (one of the teachers said he just thought of it as like a bar job in Greece or something - a way to earn cash for living in a holiday spot) and you can always do what everyone else does which is to keep your head down and use it as a stepping stone to a better paid job in a better school once your two years is up.


----------



## Flafla11

etait81 said:


> Are you on TES or facebook? Beaniepops and I have been in contact on both.


Heya, ya I'm on facebook! I'm completely private though so I'll have to add you!


----------



## rachel1987

Flafla11 said:


> heya! Nope, amn't on boards.ie!


hmmm...sure if u want to set up and account my username is rachel1987 and u can message me
R


----------



## Ali23

Hiya, 

Also starting in September. I'm on facebook and I'm on TES, Alistair29.


----------



## benguo

Hello everyone, 

I'm Ben and I will be joining you all in August in Dubai. I have just found this forum and very excited to see that I am not alone. I have sent all my documents to the school for the visa process and I am just waiting to get my flight confirmation. Has anyone received their flight details yet or been told which date you will be flying? I have a friends wedding on 26th August, I have informed the school, I am hoping they will acknowledge it. I will be teaching secondary english and history. See you guys in August. 
Ben


----------



## etait81

benguo said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm Ben and I will be joining you all in August in Dubai. I have just found this forum and very excited to see that I am not alone. I have sent all my documents to the school for the visa process and I am just waiting to get my flight confirmation. Has anyone received their flight details yet or been told which date you will be flying? I have a friends wedding on 26th August, I have informed the school, I am hoping they will acknowledge it. I will be teaching secondary english and history. See you guys in August.
> Ben


Hi Ben,

I'll be starting as a primary teacher in September. I have been told that I will be flying out on the 23rd of August. I had an email at the beginning of the week asking me to send over, passport number and departure airport. The Head has said that he'll send more information on the 15th when he gets back from his holiday. I hope you won't miss out on your friends wedding.

Emma


----------



## benguo

etait81 said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> I'll be starting as a primary teacher in September. I have been told that I will be flying out on the 23rd of August. I had an email at the beginning of the week asking me to send over, passport number and departure airport. The Head has said that he'll send more information on the 15th when he gets back from his holiday. I hope you won't miss out on your friends wedding.
> 
> Emma


Hey Emma, 

Good to hear from you. I really cannot miss the wedding as I am one of the groomsmen! I never got that email maybe I should send them my details. Have you been told anything about the apartment is it furnished etc and how far away is it from the school? I have not received any details regarding apartment. Is it just the head you have been in contact with or someone from Admin? 

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## Ali23

Hi Ben, 

Yes I'm flying out on the 23rd, just had to confirm my departure airport today. Picked up at airport and the Principal is sorting out accomodation, no further details. Hope wedding goes well. Groom to the right, bride to the left! 

Ali


----------



## benguo

Alright mate, so the date seems to be the 23rd for everyone.....******! Will give the school a call tomorrow to see if I can speak to someone about it. What are you teaching Ali? My girlfriend is looking for work at the moment in Dubai and is hoping to join me in September. Are you going over yourself Ali or with family?


----------



## Ali23

Going over to teach primary. Time going fast now, i'm on countdown, it's only a month! Hope she finds something! Nah I'm on my own. Are you on TES or facebook?


----------



## benguo

Ali23 said:


> Going over to teach primary. Time going fast now, i'm on countdown, it's only a month! Hope she finds something! Nah I'm on my own. Are you on TES or facebook?



I have a facebook but I rarely use it, i'm more of a tweeter!! I phoned the school this morning to ask about the flights and I was put on hold for 10 minutes, I phoned back and there was no answer! My misses is finding it hard to get work, think it will be better once she is in Dubai.


----------



## Ali23

That's a bit of a stitch. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## benguo

Ali23 said:


> That's a bit of a stitch. Hope you get it sorted.


Mate it's a nightmare! Called again today managed to speak to a guy that said he worked in admin. After I had explained my story I was told he couldn't help me and to check with the Director Mr. Campbell.......who is not back in the office until 15th August. Fingers crossed mate I cannot miss the wedding.


----------



## beaniebops

Good luck Ben, I hope there won't be any problem with you flying out later than everyone else. See you in August.


----------



## Ali23

Nah you can't miss a mate's wedding especially as you've got a job on the day! Well you can't do anything about it until then so enjoy the holidays!


----------



## benguo

SO have we all started packing yet? We are still trying to organise our house, but I'm being lazy and surfing the internet!!! My misses is going to be staying in Leeds until mid September to finalise things and i'l get us sorted in Dubai with the flat and car etc. Does anyone know if we will need a car to get to work or is the school within walking distance? Also do people plan on staying around for christmas and new year? We are going to stay in Dubai and have our turkey on the beach!


----------



## etait81

benguo said:


> SO have we all started packing yet? We are still trying to organise our house, but I'm being lazy and surfing the internet!!! My misses is going to be staying in Leeds until mid September to finalise things and i'l get us sorted in Dubai with the flat and car etc. Does anyone know if we will need a car to get to work or is the school within walking distance? Also do people plan on staying around for christmas and new year? We are going to stay in Dubai and have our turkey on the beach!


Trying to pack. It's difficult without knoiwing how much baggage we're getting. A friend is leasing our house and she moves in next week so I'm trying hard to pack up as much of our stuff to make room for hers. We won't be around at christmas unless the snow in Scotland stops us getting home - I'll miss the cold and snow by then. Both our families have big parties that I would hate to miss.

Not sure about the car situation yet. I think we'll get at some point just so that we can explore.


----------



## benguo

Hi Guys, 

So this morning I got sent my ticket for the 22nd August..........big problem as I cannot leave until after the 26th. I can't speak to the head until next Sunday. I have emailed them back but not heard anything. Did we all get our tickets for the 22nd?


----------



## beaniebops

benguo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So this morning I got sent my ticket for the 22nd August..........big problem as I cannot leave until after the 26th. I can't speak to the head until next Sunday. I have emailed them back but not heard anything. Did we all get our tickets for the 22nd?



Hi Ben, 

I got my ticket last week flying on the 23rd through Gatwick. I hope it's not a problem for you to change your ticket.


----------



## etait81

Hi Ben,

I got my ticket for the 22nd too. Flying down from Aberdeen at 5pm.

That sucks that you'll have to wait till Sunday to find out what's happening.

Keep in touch with the news.

Emma


----------



## etait81

Are we all ready for the off next week? Has everyone got their flight details through? Ben - have you managed to get through to the school ?

I am so excited but starting to feel nervous. It is such a big change from the status quo but will be worth it. Daniel will be joing me 10 days after so that will be nice, thought we'd be apart longer.

See you all next week

Emma


----------



## benguo

etait81 said:


> Are we all ready for the off next week? Has everyone got their flight details through? Ben - have you managed to get through to the school ?
> 
> I am so excited but starting to feel nervous. It is such a big change from the status quo but will be worth it. Daniel will be joing me 10 days after so that will be nice, thought we'd be apart longer.
> 
> See you all next week
> 
> Emma


Hi Emma, 

We have had a change of plan, my misses found out last week she is expecting so that has put a halt to our plans for the time being. Bit of a shock but we are delighted. We hope that in a year or 2 we can still move out to Dubai. If not we will be going for a holiday.
Best of luck to everyone with their move to Dubai. I hope you have a blast!!
Cheers Ben G!


----------



## etait81

benguo said:


> Hi Emma,
> 
> We have had a change of plan, my misses found out last week she is expecting so that has put a halt to our plans for the time being. Bit of a shock but we are delighted. We hope that in a year or 2 we can still move out to Dubai. If not we will be going for a holiday.
> Best of luck to everyone with their move to Dubai. I hope you have a blast!!
> Cheers Ben G!


Congrats to you both.

Emma


----------



## Ali23

Hi all, 

Gradually working thru my to do list, although I still haven't got a suitcase!! Ben, awesome news, well done. Might see you out there one day! 

Ali


----------



## stripe9

*sheffield school don't go!!!*



extspsteacher said:


> I worked at this school for two years and within the first month realised what a big mistake I had made but due to financial necessity I saw out my contract.
> 
> It was easy to get a job as the phone interview by the Head takes 5 mins. This isn't because he can tell if you're a good teacher (the questions he asked were very basic without real thought) it's because year after year with his management most teachers decide to leave, therefore he has to employ a lot of new teachers very quickly. When I left 35 other teachers left, most of whom did not go to their home countries (as the head made many parents believe) but they moved to better jobs in Dubai.
> 
> The headteacher is not properly qualified or experienced enough to run a school of that size and overcompensates for this by ruling by fear and intimidation and repeatedly trotting out 5 yr old educational jargon. If you meet him he may put on a good show for 5 mins but if you dig a little deeper you will realise he makes things up as he goes along. He tells everyone he is an ex Ofsted inspector- however given the school is rated as 'barely satisfactory' you should question his credentials.
> 
> His senior leadership team is made up of his friends from the UK. These are people who are again untrained teachers (no formal teaching qualifications) and are unpleasant and aggressive people. This clearly is because they are incompetent and see any reasonable suggestions from UK trained staff with good knowledge of up to date teaching methods etc as a good thing. They see them as attacks on them rather than as professional discourse. This is because they do not know what they are doing so are therefore insecure and defensive and follow the Head's ideas blindly and help to create the atmosphere of fear and iintimidation.
> 
> Added to this the pay is bad, the contracts aren't honoured and you will be stiffed for every penny they can get out of you.
> 
> As a good teacher you will find that it is nearly impossible to give your students a good education in this school due to the above and it becomes very frustrating and at times soul destroying.
> 
> None of the data is ever analysed- the senior leadership team simply don't know how to do this. Therefore weaker children are unidentified. People in charge of AEN/SEN literally have no idea about any needs and there is not ONE teaching assistant in the whole of secondary despite there being a clear need for this.
> 
> The head of pastoral is an ex hotel manager and either shouts and screams at yr 7s or lets older students do whatever they like. There is no thought or consistency in any of the senior leaders actions, they act on impulse, without experience and get it wrong every time.
> 
> This along with bad accommodation, bad location and poor facilities means that either as a student or a teacher you will have a very bad experience. Every year I taught lots of parents took their children out of the school.
> 
> There is so much wrong with this school that this long 'essay' just scratches the surface. DO NOT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THIS 'SCHOOL'



I've only been there for a few days and I can see why you're saying all this. As a newbie to the school I was expecting more..... how wrong! The school is terrible. I mean I don't know the teachers or children but it's messy and not organised. My apartment is disgusting and there wasn't even tables in my classroom. Some of the Headteachers are doing their best to make things a bit better but the Principal is not interested and really lazy. He was rude and cheeky to the other Principal on the first day and made a complete fool of himself. He did nothing at the inservice and left everything to the other lady Principal and some other Senior leaders. You can see that he doesn't know what he's talking about and just asks people if they have any questions. Most of the other teachers that I speak to are so annoyed and not happy at all. Some are thinking about leaving. I don't want to sound so negative but don't come to this school. I'm just hoping that it gets better but I am worried.


----------



## stripe9

Don't think I'll turn up tomorrow. Is it OK to break my contract . Can I be banned or something. HELP!!!!!


----------



## stripe9

*I want out!!*



extspsteacher said:


> WARNING sheffield1 is clearly the headteacher! Don't listen to ANY of his advice.


Do you know if I could just walk out without any hassle. I want to leave. It's a terrible school. I read your other posts and you seem to know what's what about the school.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Please note that 'naming and shaming' goes against the forum rules however you may use the private message facility to exchange your opinions and experiences.

Thank you


----------

